# Comodo Firewall



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

I have just taken delivery of a new build computer. On my previous computer I have been using comodo personal firewall free sucessfully with no problems, however my new computer does not like it at all it keeps blocking or disconnecting me from the internet. When I disable comodo and revert back to my windows firewall I have no problems. Can anyone either help with this problem or suggest a good alternative personal firewall.

Thanks.

shipboard.


----------



## VazT (May 30, 2007)

I like Zone Alarm it is free as well and has proven to be a reliable firewall for me.


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

I remember with Windows 2000 Pro this could have been an issue. In my opinion With XP why would you want another software firewall? It could possibly confuse hacking threats, but also firewall software issues with your OS. If anything focus on your hardware firewall like an SMC gateway or greatly better. 

On the other hand Zone Alarm works well, as well as Jetico. Decent ratings; takes some network knowledge with Jetico though. Good luck with this.


----------



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

Ok guys thanks for you replies, you have given me food for thought. I am sitting behind a Zoom ADSL Router which I presume acts as a hardware firewall alongside the Windows firewall, is this correct?

shipboard


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

For sure. Hardware firewall first, you have it; I think you are running a desktop with XP so you have the software firewall too. No issues thus far. Although if applicable disable wireless connectivity in your router settings. Your ISP should be able to give you this ip address for you to edit your settings. 

Curious how far NE of England are you?


----------



## grue155 (May 29, 2008)

Have you checked with the Comodo support forums? http://forums.comodo.com There might be some insight there as to what the problem is.


----------



## shipboard (May 23, 2007)

Nexxtech and guys thaks for the replies. As to how far NE of England I am, it is the general name for that area of England in the NE. It incorporates the area from the border of North Yorkshire up to the Southern border of Scotland.

shipboard


----------



## Nexxtech (Nov 29, 2008)

Interesting! Best of luck to you.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The one issue I've seen with the Comodo security suite, at least the free one, is it takes it FOREVER to update it's virus signatures! I don't know what they're doing, but it normally takes 10-15 minutes at least. 

For that reason alone I'm considering taking it off the laptop I installed it on and going back to AVG or Avast!


----------



## Rocha (Dec 11, 2008)

johnwill said:


> The one issue I've seen with the Comodo security suite, at least the free one, is it takes it FOREVER to update it's virus signatures! I don't know what they're doing, but it normally takes 10-15 minutes at least.


Hm, i have never noticed that. But, maybe you are right, I didn't chase it, because it's just updating in background. However, i am not being annoyed with this, before read your post


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Just wanted you to have something else to worry about. :grin:


----------

